# Electrical work...



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I need an new outlet installed using wire from existing outlets in the adjacent bathroom and I'l like to add a spotlight to an existing light switch. Some attic work involved, drilling through a wall header and fishing some wire. The attic has lights and a walkway down the middle.

West side of P'cola near Perdido Key.

Jim

525-1859


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Check with Tim withTJ electric ,Just across the bridge in OB 251-981-2146


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Jim,

I highly recommend the Hired Hand, aka Mark, aka Realtors brother, akaCast over my chunk line with his topwater frenzy lure, and pretend not to know what's going on!!!!!! :letsdrink

He's GOOD!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I could possibly come and give you an estimate. Plenty of forum members for references regarding my electrical work.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I got a couple leads... PM's sent.

Thanks!!!

Jim


----------

